# need advice



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

I am 5' 11'' 185 lbs and have gone snowboarding two times for a grand totall of 10 hours , dont laugh but i am picking it up 
very very fast . I have already gone down some tougher slopes and have even went into and atempted the parks with minimal but some sucsess. any way im buying my own board and i need some advise. Im looking at the M3 discord 158 or the nitro target stencil cap 159 are these good brands and/or good choices for me? 

thanks


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

j3ivy76 said:


> I am 5' 11'' 185 lbs and have gone snowboarding two times for a grand totall of 10 hours , dont laugh but i am picking it up
> very very fast . I have already gone down some tougher slopes and have even went into and atempted the parks with minimal but some sucsess. any way im buying my own board and i need some advise. Im looking at the M3 discord 158 or the nitro target stencil cap 159 are these good brands and/or good choices for me?
> 
> thanks


well id guess you found those boards on The House Boardshop Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing Skate Shoes and id stay away from there. you can find better boards and a place to get them than that. but hey thats my 2 cents. by the way i believe m3 is going/is out of business


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

i would stick with a better name brand...burton...forum...ride..and ect.:thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

how much u willing to spend?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

well I found the discord on ebay for $110 
I could spend up to $300 but thats my ultimate max and I should probably stay close to $200
I also found the atomic alibi for $300 
I know everyone will tell me to get the alibi but Im not sure i need that much board right now and thats funds maxed out.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

so u want to spend under 200 right


----------

